# Walther tat!



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Just got this a week and a half ago. It's actual size of a Walther P99c, which I bought a week afterward. I did not get the tattoo because I was getting a gun. It's symbolic of the fact that I am not a person who hides things, keeps things secret, and lies about who I am. I'm straight forward and honest, and that's what the tattoo represents. Enjoy!

Right after I had it done...only took two hours from start to finish. Black outlines with black, grey, and white fillings.









A few days later. Mirror shot so it's backward.









I also have two other tattoos, one of which is not finished yet. I'll post pics on request.


----------



## Alaskan_Viking (Jun 13, 2006)

So when you go to the beach, the first thing that women see is a gun pointed at your sensitive area. I think I'm gonna get a gaint tattoo of scissors right under my abdomen...:anim_lol:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wow, that's commitment. I mean, I like Glocks, but I'm not _that_ wedded to them. I hope you don't decide you like a different gun later on in life! :mrgreen:

Seriously...be very circumspect in any encounters with the police, especially if you have to use your (real) Walther in a defensive shooting. I can easily foresee the tat causing a problem if the cops make you do the "raise your shirt and turn around" thing after you've had to shoot someone.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

I mean, I imagine I'll own other brands of guns sometime in my life. I simply decided on the Walther because of its attractiveness, and because that was going to be my first gun. There aren't any markings on the tattoo that say it's a Walther, and most people can't tell a difference. The funny thing about it is that when my Fist holster finally arrives, that's exactly the place I'm gonna be putting it for concealed carry. It wasn't easy finding a holster that wasn't a paddle and had adjustable cant to reangle the gun so it's angled forward a bit instead of angled backward. Backward cant is good for carrying the gun on your side, but not inside the front of the hip.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Dude this is kick ass....
forgot the get the S&W importation marks on the gun... but I think it looks better without it anyways....
this is hard core (good thing in my book) and I will safe the pics for sure.....
hats off Sir....


----------



## fivehourfrenzy (Aug 12, 2007)

Thanks...I'll post some pics of my other tattoos. Please enjoy responsibly.

This was my first tattoo...got it about a month after my 19th b-day. 8 hours total.









That wasn't enough...finally got a bit of money and blew it on this bad boy.

Did the outlines first...took two hours.


















Left front portion.









Right front portion.









Filling finally finished...so far I have six sessions in, and another 2-4 left.


















I think I'm gonna take a break on the ink for awhile.


----------

